# Man Card



## Whiskey Hound

Dear guy doing 15 mph on Highway 40 last night in the snow storm, 

Please respond to the nearest pub, bar, barber shop, gentleman's club, or steak house and promptly surrender your man card. If 15 is all you can muster, you no longer need your card. 
After turning in your card, please reconsider living in any state that has any substantial snow fall or precipitation. 
In the mean time please stay home during adverse weather conditions. This would be appreciated by everyone in the five mile long back up you insisted on causing. 

Thanks, 
Everybody


----------



## Fishrmn

You couldn't pass him? He was only doing 15, right?
⫸<{{{{⦅°>


----------



## Huge29

You would think that the idiot would at least have the decency to pull over to let everyone pass, pretty annoying.


----------



## Kwalk3

I agree the guy should've pulled over and let everyone pass, but I always seem to see plenty of people on the opposite end of the spectrum still going 80 down the freeway in the snow and rain. At least no one died this way.....yes it is still annoying and 15 is pretty dang slow, just trying to look at it in a different light.


----------



## OKEE

Dear guy riding my *** last night on highway 40 .  Just kidding WH it wasn't me. I agree with Kwalk I usually see people doing 80 in a snow storm and Yes he should of pulled over . I find myself driving slower the older I get . Plus the wife saying "slow down your scaring me" Helps. Judging by all the wrecks this weekend people forgot how to drive in snow.


----------



## Fishrmn

OKEE said:


> Judging by all the wrecks this weekend people forgot how to drive in snow.


I'm pretty sure that most of them didn't know how to drive in snow in the first place.

⫸<{{{{⦅°>


----------



## Whiskey Hound

He would speed up just enough that I couldnt pass in the some of the passing lanes. He was PROBABLY doing the right thing but I was really just blowin off some steam.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Well, as a State Trooper that got hit and nearly killed last year because someone thought they could do the opposite (70 mph in a near whiteout). Its probably good that he was going slow, albeit he probably could've bumped it up to 30 or so, I am a little biased these days though, what I didn't hear in your story is anybody crashing  . On the bright side, I did finally make it back to full duty in time for the snow to start flying :shock: Please slow down folks. Glad you atleast tried to make it light hearted.


----------



## riptheirlips

*On your feet*

USMarine, don't know you but glad to hear your back on your feet and doing well.


----------



## martymcfly73

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well, as a State Trooper that got hit and nearly killed last year because someone thought they could do the opposite (70 mph in a near whiteout). Its probably good that he was going slow, albeit he probably could've bumped it up to 30 or so, I am a little biased these days though, what I didn't hear in your story is anybody crashing  . On the bright side, I did finally make it back to full duty in time for the snow to start flying :shock: Please slow down folks. Glad you atleast tried to make it light hearted.


Glad you made it back to full duty. Congrats.


----------



## outdoorser

SLOW down in bad weather, but 15 is ridiculous.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I've been in bad fog before where you couldn't see the front end of your car and 15 was too fast. Believe it or not on more than one occasion in Louisiana when we were having a "frog drowner" I've had to pull off the road because it was too hard to see if you were even on the road and back there they have ditches on every road and if you go off the road the slightest you end up in the ditch and stuck or worser. I surely don't miss rain so hard that your windshield wipers are useless even on high.


----------



## UtChiver

This is excatly why I started riding TRAX......It gives me time to catch up on the best website in the world....KCCO


----------



## Whiskey Hound

UtChiver said:


> This is excatly why I started riding TRAX......It gives me time to catch up on the best website in the world....KCCO


A fellow Chiver! Cool. :thumb::ranger:


----------

